# Where to Move



## rockinr (Dec 30, 2009)

I am looking at moving due to a job change, but I have the choice of which facility. 1 is in South Carolina, 1 in Alabama, and 1 in Kentucky. Right now South Carolina is at the top of our list. Just looking for some input.
Thanks


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Kentucky is further from the Hurricane eye. Both of the other states have been hit hard in the past.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

We have had this discussion on "the Best Places to Live" thread. If I had those choices, I'd go to Kentucky without hesitation.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Kentucky's the no brainer IMO.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

ky as us truckers call it the jelly state


----------



## rockinr (Dec 30, 2009)

We would be away from the cost in both Alabama and South Carolina to not get the full effect of a hurricane. I understand that we would still have deal with them. But what about gun laws, taxes that type of stuff?


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

Not sure where in SC you would be relocating but I am in the Upstate around Greenville. Gun laws; take an 8-hour class, apply for CWP, and you are good to go. No gun registration required. No waiting period. Taxes are pretty cheap. I am in the county not any city limits and I pay $800 a year on a tax-value of around $100,000 on my house. Vehicle registration fees are due every other year and are paid with your personal property tax when due ($20 every two years depending on vehicle). Schools are pretty good for the most part; as everywhere some are better than others. Lots of places to get off the beaten path and property is reasonable. What else do you need to know if you are going to be in this area?


----------



## W4OPS (Oct 5, 2012)

For all of those who say Kentucky my question is why Kentucky? What are some attributes that make it so special


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

farright said:


> ky as us truckers call it the jelly state


Why?? I'm in kY.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

W4OPS said:


> For all of those who say Kentucky my question is why Kentucky? What are some attributes that make it so special


Where do I start??
Ky has only 4.5 million residents.
In 2011, there were 2.5 million background checks for gun ownership.
Any questions??
We are armed to the teeth, my man.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

And you have the Turtle Man!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't know anything about any of those spots except that it would have to be a really big Tsunami to reach KY.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

rockinr said:


> I am looking at moving due to a job change, but I have the choice of which facility. 1 is in South Carolina, 1 in Alabama, and 1 in Kentucky. Right now South Carolina is at the top of our list. Just looking for some input.
> Thanks


Sounds like a Magna company


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I would also have to say KY.
Friendly people, lax gun laws. great elected officials.

Almost like a smaller texas but without the water shortages.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I live in eastern ky and posted some land for sale in the For Sale thread


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Why?? I'm in kY.


just what we called i assumed after KY jelly. I have some friends there if i could i would move there just an good state everyone i met there was decent eavn the truck cops and they have the turtle man thats why.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Been to SC and AL, but don't know much about them, so I can't compare. But I'd go to KY in a heartbeat. Beautiful country, good folks, and Appalachian heritage (in eastern KY).


----------



## docsnipe (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm from western ky but I live in so cal. I've been trying to get back for a while, no jobs in my field of work. As for why Ky here's a few reasons: mild winters, great people, good hunting, plenty of farmers who trade and sell goods, hiking, fishing, tons if wild edibles. Now I am home sick...


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

What helps now, is that lots of people are moving or the old are dying and their kids don't want the 'home place' so they are being sold cheap. Check Century 21, Redd, Brown & Williams for listings and links to other real estates or just tell me where you want to move to and I'll find agents for ya. No I'm not a real estate agent nor do I get any kick backs from this, just wanting to help


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I moved to central KY from MI a few years ago, some of the best people you'll meet in the country plus all the reasons given above, only problem is we left family and good friends in MI, but I'm sure SC and AL have a lot going for them to. (Oh it helps liveing here if your laid back


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

hiwall said:


> I don't know anything about any of those spots except that it would have to be a really big Tsunami to reach KY.


Yeah, then there is the New Madrid!!


----------

